# 32 years ago today!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

The blizzard of 78 hit 32 years ago today (feb 6-7) for those old enough to remember. Shut down the northeast for a week!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

lawn king;990373 said:


> The blizzard of 78 hit 32 years ago today (feb 6-7) for those old enough to remember. Shut down the northeast for a week!


yes i do remember when that happened... it took hours just to clear a path to get to the street from the garage door down the driveway...


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

If that was the same storm that dumped on Chicago then I was right in my prime for that snow. Blizzard of 78/79. 11 years old, schools closed, sledding, igloo building, snow fights, hot chocolate, shoveling off the roof of the house with my older brother......... wouldn't be so fun for me at this age, too many resposabillities as we get older. I would have no idea what to do with that much snow in my lots. Might have to get help with all that !


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I wasn't born yet. How much snow?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&article=4


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

"(1976-77, 1977-78, 1978-79). Ironically, the talk back then was of global cooling, not global warming. Just food for thought." bottom of inaccuweather article.

Did anyone catch that part of the article??? Wonder if Gore was in on that one too???

Its all a bunch of BS, its mother nature and humans can't predict it or title it; we just don't know!


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh Yeah, I remember, living in Newtown, CT & Ella Grasso (gov.) shut the state down for 3 days, I was 13 yrs. old.

WOW, time goes by, memories.....................


Scott


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes I was also 13 at that time the only way out of the house was out of my second story window the drifts were 15 to 20ft high in spots covering parts of the house completely. They were using bulldozers to clear the streets.I actually skated down to the general store to get some milk and bread. It was cool though making tunnels threw the snowbanks and drifts. the only su**y part was it took me 2 days to chip the three feet of ice at the end of the driveway.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I was a senior in college (BSME, WPI, Worcester, MA), during the 'big' storm. I had a '57 Chevy in the parking lot. As a point of reference, the snow level was at top of the front fenders. The college was shut down for the second time in its history since 1865 (1st time was for JFK's assassination). Since I was a senior and companies come on campus to job recruit, they couldn't get in or out of Worcester. We missed a lot of great potential job opportunities that year.

My girlfriend (city girl from Worcester--pikin's were slim on campus: 2,000 male and only 200 female students) worked at one of the local hospitals. The National Guard would go to her house and bring her to-from work on snowmobiles for about a week.

After a week, things settled down. We we able to get the parking lot dug out and the cars cleaned off. Parked next to my Cheby, was a Hemi 'Cuda (the real deal). Its owner (a future engineer ) went to start the car and it backfired through the carb and caught on fire. He kept the engine running and threw sand into the carb to put the fire out. I cried :crying::crying:.

It was an interesting time.

Fran


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

KJ Cramer;990689 said:


> ...Did anyone catch that part of the article??? Wonder if Gore was in on that one too???
> 
> Its all a bunch of BS, its mother nature and humans can't predict it or title it; we just don't know!


Absolutely Al was in on it. He had to stay home so he had plenty of time to invent the internet. :laughing:

Fran


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

JeepTJ;991203 said:


> Absolutely Al was in on it. He had to stay home so he had plenty of time to invent the internet. :laughing:
> 
> Fran


...oh... I forgot... what was I thinking...

That Idiot!


----------

